# Beast Trout



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

7 lbs 7 oz. Caught and released in Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a beaut! How long was that fish?


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

30 inches!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Dang that's a bug trout


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a big ole critter!!! way ta go!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on such a nice fish!!!!.....Glad you let her go too!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow..good fish, what did she eat?


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

What a trout. Nice!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Outstanding


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish!!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy wow!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great fish and more congrats on the release.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

My son caught her on a Mirrodine. He had seen her a couple of days prior to catching her but she had seen him first. This time he was way more stealthy and snuck up on the area. She was patrolling an area between two docks.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nicely done, thats a great fish.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

That is such a STUD fish!! Even harder to catch on an artificial. Great job on the release too :thumbsup:


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Great catch, I'll bet she was full of eggs. Thanks for the release. Not sure if I could have done it, she probably would have ended up on my wall.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! That is a monster especially for Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

Great to see that.....gives me hope!!!


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

One of those pictures is supposed to be on the Chevy Insider Fishing Report!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

barefoot said:


> Wow..good fish, what did she eat?



A cow... That thing is huge.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I recognize this area :whistling:. I have been fishing this stretch since I was riding bikes and still fish this area quite frequently. Good fishing right here. But I can say I have never caught a trout this big down there...Nice Fish!


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, probably one of the best trout areas in FWB.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

jryno said:


> Yep, probably one of the best trout areas in FWB.


No doubt about that. I always catch fish out there.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Awesome speck!


----------



## captgryno (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome catch! The fact that he released this fish is what is most amazing! Caught on an artificial and then released to fight another day, that is what defines a true sportsman! Great job JR!! And for bringing him up right, great job to you as well Jeff.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

What a fish! Perfect for the wall.... 

Congrats on the C&R!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

good old fort walton beach


----------

